# NRS 142-E Fishing Raft - obo



## grndslam (Jul 12, 2016)

Location...


----------



## Rodeo (Oct 15, 2020)

grndslam said:


> Location...


35 miles from Redlodge Mt
East from Redlodge to Belfry Mt then South...


----------



## white_river_drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

How many days does minimal use constitute?


----------



## Rodeo (Oct 15, 2020)

7-8 days in 2919
2 days in 2020


----------



## Brodey (Feb 13, 2021)

Hit me up

[email protected]


----------



## jdziedzina (Mar 2, 2021)

Rodeo said:


> FS...
> 1-1/2 year old NRS 142-E with minimal use. NRS Bighorn 2 fishing frame with front n rear NRS poly casting platforms-thigh hooks and high back swivel seats, NRS captains rowing seat, Catarac 9ft counter balanced oars, NRS anchor system, NRS rescue rope in throwable bag NRS bow rope in throwable bag & NRS Wonder Pump barrel pmp.
> Ready to go - $8450 - talk 2 me
> View attachment 60507
> ...


Hi,

Is this still available? Very interested.


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

I will second his very interested.


----------

